# Tobacco Pouch



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, I am a huge nerd, but i love this
YouTube - Leather Hand Made Tobacco Pouch for Storing Pipe Tobacco 004

Where can i find something similar to that? 
I have been looking around, but cant find anything.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You might want to check out the websites that cater to renaissance or medieval reenactors. Here is one I found that has something like the one in the video (no cool clasp though).

http://www.twistedleather.com/main/page_products_pouches.html


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

YouTube - Taking the bull by the scrotum


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

ComicalFerret said:


> Ok, I am a huge nerd, but i love this
> 
> Where can i find something similar to that?
> I have been looking around, but cant find anything.


Hello Ferrett
I can make one similar for you if interested. Send me a PM if interested

Peace and good karma
ST~


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice pouch! I'd want it a bit longer than that for ease of dipping the pipe into it and loading the pipe inside the pouch is the only thing I'd change.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> YouTube - Taking the bull by the scrotum


HAHA you beat me too it :yo:


----------



## MasonM (Nov 1, 2009)

ComicalFerret said:


> Ok, I am a huge nerd, but i love this
> YouTube - Leather Hand Made Tobacco Pouch for Storing Pipe Tobacco 004
> 
> Where can i find something similar to that?
> I have been looking around, but cant find anything.


I like it. Too bad they are out of business.


----------



## TwistedLeather (Mar 8, 2010)

I made that pouch for myself as part of my renaissance costume. I have since made several different ones for my customers. If you've checked out the site, you know that I am pretty much a custom leather crafter. You tell me what you want, I make it. If you want to know how mine has held up, I have fought live steel dagger/sword/rapier/axe fights with it on and it's survived everything thrown at it. Obviously not everyone would want their pipe hanging off the side of the pouch, and I don't wear mine that way when I fight, otherwise, it was on me every day all day during Faire season last year and will be again this year.

Butch.



indigosmoke said:


> You might want to check out the websites that cater to renaissance or medieval reenactors. Here is one I found that has something like the one in the video (no cool clasp though).
> 
> Belt and shoulder pouches for Renaissance Faires or re-enactors


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

TwistedLeather said:


> I made that pouch for myself as part of my renaissance costume. I have since made several different ones for my customers. If you've checked out the site, you know that I am pretty much a custom leather crafter. You tell me what you want, I make it. If you want to know how mine has held up, I have fought live steel dagger/sword/rapier/axe fights with it on and it's survived everything thrown at it. Obviously not everyone would want their pipe hanging off the side of the pouch, and I don't wear mine that way when I fight, otherwise, it was on me every day all day during Faire season last year and will be again this year.
> 
> Butch.


Can you make one like the one in the video?


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

TwistedLeather said:


> I made that pouch for myself as part of my renaissance costume. I have since made several different ones for my customers. If you've checked out the site, you know that I am pretty much a custom leather crafter. You tell me what you want, I make it. If you want to know how mine has held up, I have fought live steel dagger/sword/rapier/axe fights with it on and it's survived everything thrown at it. Obviously not everyone would want their pipe hanging off the side of the pouch, and I don't wear mine that way when I fight, otherwise, it was on me every day all day during Faire season last year and will be again this year.
> 
> Butch.


Butch,

Do you line the pouch? or keep it straight leather? If oyu line what do you use?
Peace
ST


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Steel Talon said:


> Butch,
> 
> Do you line the pouch? or keep it straight leather? If oyu line what do you use?
> Peace
> ST


Good question. I am curious too. Bigger pics would be nice as well


----------



## TwistedLeather (Mar 8, 2010)

If you mean that brown one with the sword looking closure, sure, I could make one like that (perhaps with a different closure). That particular one will allow your tobacco to dry out fairly quickly though. It has no liner, but it does look like it's made of oiled leather (see note on oiled leather further down). The pouch I made was built to hold the standard plastic tobacco pouch that you purchase cheap tobacco in. It keeps the tobacco fresh and keeps me from having to figure a way to seal it. No matter what you do, as long as there is an opening in the top, the air will dry out your tobacco, thus I use the plastic pouch. I made that pouch on the fly and I've modified the pattern slightly to make a little more room for the tobacco and a lighter (bic). I can find oiled leathers, but so far, all the ones I've found use oils that are poisonous or at the very least, unhealthy for consumption. I don't want my tobacco to come into contact with that, so I would just as soon make the pouches to hold some sort of plastic bag type liner. I made one last weekend to fit a "snack sized" ziplock bag. Easily replaced liner or even easily changed tobacco without leaving the flavors of the previous tobacco. Feel free to ask any more questions. I will see about getting better pictures for you guys when I'm at my other computer where the pictures are stored.

Butch
Owner: Twisted Gryphon Leather
dub dub dub twistedleather dot com
butch AT twistedleather dot com

You know how to read that...I know you do...LOL

P.S. I just modified the site where you can click on the pouch picture and get a close up of it. Best I can do for now. I'll be making a couple more of those next week that will be done differently. Keep an eye out.



ComicalFerret said:


> Can you make one like the one in the video?


----------

